# Scabs on her knees



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

My doe has scabs on her knees. There is also some hair loss. She does like to lounge around on her knees. Is this normal pressure on the knee area or do I have a fungus or skin condition brewing? :shrug: 

I've notice "dirty knees" on my other little girl but no scabbing or hair loss.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

well alot of mine have no hair on their knees, I think it's pretty normal, but are they actually scabs?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

None of my adults (older then this years babies), have hair on their knees, and they are not real scabs, they are more like a callus (sp).


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Calluses is a good description! All mine have them too.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

I thought something was wrong.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some goats shed the hair and get calluses others don't, seems to be an individual thing. Happens mostly when they get older


----------

